# Mislabeled



## kiwi (Jul 19, 2018)

Would like to know please what you all would do if you found out that a flask you expected to be a certain species was completely different. I just flowered micranthum eburneum flask that turned out to be Armeniacum.
Would you contact the breeder and ask for a replacement or just accept it and move on?


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 19, 2018)

Contact the breeder. I would expect them to make it right one way or another.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2018)

I&rsquo;ve heard of labels getting switched in labs, I think I have a Hanna popow that was supposed to be another species I can&rsquo;t remember


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 19, 2018)

Id send them a photo and ask for their comments, first


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2018)

For me it would depend on, how much I actually wanted the first species - and the one it turned out to be?!

If f.ex. a batch of P. papuanum turned out to be P. papuanum fma. album instead...I would both be a happy and maybe even a somewhat rich man! In such a case, one would be a downright fool to make any complaints!  

If the opposite is the case - and you really, really wanted the P. micranthum fma. eburneum, I would write the seller a courteous letter, stating the situation, and as Ozpah suggests, include a photo. 
Was I then in the shoes of the vendor, I would make a proposal to solve the problem in a manner somewhat to your satisfaction! (If this was not his/hers attituce, well, we'll just wait to see for how long time, they'll be in the line of business?!)

Most kind regards,
Jens, Copenhagen


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2018)

Contact a vendor and get a credit (and free shipping) for the price difference between armeniacum and micranthum f. eburneum.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2018)

can you show us the armeniacum flower - Im jealous


----------



## emydura (Jul 25, 2018)

I assume these are Taiwanese flasks? If so, it may be difficult to get recompense.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 26, 2018)

The not micranthum. Not a bad armeniacum though.









screenshot utility


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2018)

No, it's good...maybe you could sell some of the plants/plantlets here...and for the saving, buy yourself a favorite micrantum eburneum, maybe even a glanzeanum?


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 28, 2018)

The species look so similar to me out of flower I'm not that surprised that they could get mixed up... Might not be the person you bought them from's fault, if somebody else does the flasking. You might be the first to know about it, but definitely contact the seller. They might not be able to replace it, or want to, but you never know.

Back in the long ago day (early 90s I think), there were many many flasks of Paph. sanderianum sold that all turned out to be Prince Edward of York. This was not good...  I think that was Orchid Zone (but my memory isn't perfect) and the breeder (Terry Root) did his best to make good on it, but it must have cost him a small fortune. I just took my PEOYs and figured it was close enough.


----------

